# Star Trek: Discovery has a New Character...



## nononono (Apr 12, 2018)

*Mr Data Accumulator .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2018)

Funny nono . . . I thought his haircut makes him look like a wannabe monk.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

.....................


----------

